# Senior Muscle Function and Vitamin D



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2012)

A short article from Energy Times about the value of vitamin D3 supplementation for the health of aging muscles...



> Vitamin D May Boost Senior Muscle Function
> 
> Vitamin D, a nutrient best known for boosting bone health, may help muscles, too. That’s the conclusion of a recent study that found a link between high blood levels of the sunshine vitamin and better physical functioning in seniors.
> 
> ...


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 13, 2012)

Vitamin D is one of the most least talked about yet vitally important vitamins. It allows for the absorption of Calcium in the gut and maintains adequate serum calcium and phosphate concentrations in the body. Typically the only way people get it is through sunlight or via Vitamin D enriched milk, although several multivitamins do contain the recommended daily allowance. It is vital not only in the areas of the body mentioned by SeaBreeze but also in cell growth. 

If you are taking a Calcium supplement be sure to get one that does contain Vitamin D all the while remembering that if the calcium tablet does not "melt" totally in a glass of water in 20 minutes then it wont do you any good. Recommended daily allowances for those that are from 50 to 70 yrs old is 600iu (15mcg) and for those older than 70 it is recommended that you have 800iu (20mcg) a day. Very few foods contain Vitamin D but some of the highest are fatty fish (such as salmon, tuna, and mackerel) and fish liver oils. Foods that have small amounts are beef liver, cheese, and egg yolks. Cod liver oil is one of the richest sources, although if I remember right, it tastes HORRIBLE!!!! 

Rickets is one of the main diseases that can come from lack of Vitamin D along with osteomalacia, which is a weakening or softening of the bones. One of the most interesting things is that use of sun blocks can block your absorbtion of Vitamin D yet they are necessary to avoid skin cancer. So I guess your damned if you do and damned if you don't. Speaking of cancer, the lastes research also shows that Vitamin D plays a significant role in the prevention of colon, prostate, and breast cancers.

Health risks associated with taking too much Vitamin D are things such as anorexia, weight loss, polyuria (excessive urination0, and heart arrhythmias (irregular heart beats/palpitaitons). More seriously, it can also raise blood levels of calcium which can cause calcifications within the blood vessels and also kidney stones. Also be sure and check with yoru doctor or pharmacist to make sure your medications do not interact with any supplemental Vitamin D you are taking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't take calcium supplements anymore, just vitamin D3, vitamin k2 and magnesium citrate.  I believe I get enough calcium from food sources, and excessive calcium can settle in the arteries causing plaque blockage and strokes.


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't sunlight good for the absorption of Vitamin D. Thanks for sharing these important facts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2012)

Cristine said:


> Isn't sunlight good for the absorption of Vitamin D. Thanks for sharing these important facts.


  Definitely, but many people are deficient in vitamin D, and they're not able to get enough sun to make natural D3.


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you all know that darker skinned people absorb less vitamin D than lighter skinned people??  I had no clue, honestly.  Logic would suggest otherwise.  Oh, well.

While mushrooms aren't usually considered as vegetables, the US Dept of Agriculture includes them under its "vegetable" grouping.  Along with mushrooms is soy products such as soy milk, cheese, tofu and soy nuts, orange juice (fresh squeezed is always best), etc.

Here is a "list" in ranking of highest in Vit. D to lowest:
fish oil / cod liver oil
fish: herring, Atlantic, raw
Fish: catfish, channel, wild, raw
Mollusks: oyster, eastern wild, raw
Fish: salmon, sockeye, canned, drained solids with bone
Fish: salmon, pink, canned, solids with bone and liquid
Steelhead trout, boiled, canned (Alaska Native)
Fish: salmon, pink, canned, drained solids with bone
Fish: halibut, Greenland, raw
Vitasoy USA: Nasoya Lite Firm Tofu
Fish: Herring
Fish:Sardeens
Fish:Mackerel
(WOW - ya gotta like fish!)
then on to Soymilk both original and vanilla
Crustaceans: shrimp, mixed species, raw
Milk and most cheeses
<here the list incorporated a bunch of infant formulas, which as a holistic healthcare practitioner, I abhore. Mother's milk is ALWAYS best!>
Then the list continued with:
Mushrooms - white are best
spinach
potatoes

I think that pretty much covers it.  Being out in the beautiful sunlight is very helpful for getting your share of Vit. D., although as a very fair-skinned granny, I usually burn/blister/peel and "repeat" when out in the sun for too long! LOL 

 Dr. John Christopher, the only master herbalist to have been allowed to practice in the US Army, suggests nude sunbathing, daily if possible.
I'm for anything Dr.Christopher suggests, but cannot carry forth this 1 task as I have close neighbors and there are the laws of the land here in the city - not to mention the VERY fair skin, lol.
Be Blessed.


----------

